# Alabama football staff.



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

If you are a collage football fan You know that Univ. of Alabama football is a big deal here. This was a commision by a big fan. The team maskot is the Elephant. The howntooth below the elephant represents Coach Bear Bryans Hats. And a crimson tied red grip. It was a chalance I had never caved an elephant. I had the swirled stick so it just came toghther.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, that's fantastic! As a Hokie, I can't say I'm a tide fan but as a football fan, I can say I'm a Bear Bryant fan ;-) I really like how you gave a nod to him with the houndstooth. And the elephant is stunning


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*Roll Tide !!*

my family roots come from B'ham and branch off to Auburn.
then, down to Florida. you can imagine how the Bowl Games go.

all of your projects are just AWESOME !!


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent work, Randy!

Claude


----------

